# Probleme beim Save Operator mit Bootstrap



## Panda9296 (9. Jan 2021)

Hi Leute,
ich arbeite an Angular und mache immer mehr Übungen. Da es hier um Typescript geht, welches in Verbindung mit Angular genutzt wird, möchte ich kurz mein Model zur Einleitung zeigen:

[CODE lang="javascript" title="Model"]export class Book{
 private static id:number=0;
 public bookId:number;
 constructor(public title:string,public description:string,public price:number) {
   this.bookId= ++Book.id;
 }
}
[/CODE]
ich denke, dass es mit der Id erst mal noch nicht optimal ist, aber ich hoffe hier noch eine andere Möglichkeit kennenzulernen, da ich die Id für mein *ngFor benötige um effizienter mit trackByItem durch das Array zu navigieren. Egal darum geht es gar nicht.

Ich habe eine Eingabe per Input mit den im Model genannten Attributen und ich habe einfach das Problem, dass ich nicht direkt im html das so zuteilen kann
	
	
	
	





```
<input [style.border]="description?'2px solid greenyellow':'5px solid red'" [(ngModel)]="Book?.description" placeholder="description">
```
WEnn ich das so zum Beispiel eingebe bekomme ich eine Fehlermeldung und ich vermute ja fast das es mit Bootstrap zu tun hat... Ich muss quasi sehr unschön folgendes machen:


```
@Input()  bookEdit:Book;
  @Input()title:string;
  @Input()description:string;
  @Input()price:number;
  @Output() saveBook = new EventEmitter<Book>();

  ngDoCheck() {
    this.book?.price !==undefined&&this.book?.price>0 ?this.colorPrice='greenyellow':this.colorPrice='red';
  }

  onSave(){
    this.book=new Book(this.title,this.description,this.price)
    this.saveBook.emit(this.book);
    this.onBackup()
 }
```

Warum kann  ich nicht direkt das Buch damit verbinden? In den Guides wird es genauso gezeigt und ist eigentlich auch logisch... Das Fragezeichen muss halt sein, da ja zum Zeitpunkt von ngOnInit dieses Buch nicht vorhanden ist...


----------



## thecain (9. Jan 2021)

Wie kommst du auf die Idee das die Variable this.book einfach so existiert? Das müsste this.bookEdit sein.


----------

